# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  أهداف مباراة الزعيم والخرطوم 23-05-10

## محمد العليقي

*الهدف الأول للملك فيصل:

[youtube][/url]http://&#91;/youtube]<br />
<br />
<br...
&#91;youtube][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*مشكووووووووووووور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## محمد العليقي

*مشكورين على المرور ياشباب...
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*مشكوووور يارائع
                        	*

----------


## النجمي

*مشكوور و ربنا يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*عليكم الله دي نجيله يجيبوا فيها قوون سمح ده
                        	*

----------


## ودالبكي

*مشكور ياحبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم مشكور....
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*الهدف الاول فيه مستقبل حمد الشجرة والثاني فهم العجب وسرعت قلق اما الثالث لوحة ذى الرد كاسل جمالك يا زعيما
                        	*

----------

